# Hello from Helsinki, Finland



## Jarppa (Sep 6, 2010)

I´ve been visiting this site as unregistered visitor before. But since this forum has proven to be such an interesting and useful I decided to register:thumbs_up

After couple of years practise with my compound I´m hoping to be a real bowhunter soon. Already got my IBEP diploma and hope one day to come to US to do some serious bowhunting (here in Finland the biggest game animal for bowhunters is a roe deer).


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Jarppa. Have fun here.


----------



## ivacic (Apr 6, 2010)

welcoem to AT!


----------



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to AT!! :wave:


----------



## 29innovator70 (Sep 17, 2006)

Jarppa said:


> I´ve been visiting this site as unregistered visitor before. But since this forum has proven to be such an interesting and useful I decided to register:thumbs_up
> 
> After couple of years practise with my compound I´m hoping to be a real bowhunter soon. Already got my IBEP diploma and hope one day to come to US to do some serious bowhunting (here in Finland the biggest game animal for bowhunters is a roe deer).


Welcome to AT, Would love to visit Helsinki, my girlfriend has a friend she met on foreign exchange that lives there.


----------



## Robb771 (Aug 28, 2010)

Greetings Jarppa.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Jarppa (Sep 6, 2010)

29innovator70 said:


> Welcome to AT, Would love to visit Helsinki, my girlfriend has a friend she met on foreign exchange that lives there.


Thanks 29innovator70, you are welcome to visit here any time! I have never been to US but going to come for sure during next few years.


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## King (Dec 8, 2002)

:welcome: *to Archerytalk!!

Randy
Mod Staff*


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
*Welcome to AT*


----------

